# Well Done Zara



## 4x4 (30 July 2012)

Well done Zara even thought you lost a shoe!!!!!


----------



## 4x4 (30 July 2012)

Even though!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (30 July 2012)

when did that happen, was it when he stumbled?


----------



## TeamChaser (30 July 2012)

Brilliant round, brilliantly ridden!  Took an absolute flyer at the cricket balls ..... which took some balls given there's been couple of nasty falls there 


Me thinks some on here may be eating their words and some humble pie


----------



## partypremier (30 July 2012)

The Brits are doing fantastic so far, what a great display of nerve our girls have.  Soooooooo pleased for Zara a "Harvey Smith" sign to her critics is in order!!!!!


----------



## CatStew (30 July 2012)

She did very well!  It's looking promising so far!


----------



## Taffytheone (30 July 2012)

Haven't seen her round yet cant wait to get home but from what i hear she has done us proud


----------



## TeamChaser (30 July 2012)

partypremier said:



			The Brits are doing fantastic so far, what a great display of nerve our girls have.  Soooooooo pleased for Zara a "Harvey Smith" sign to her critics is in order!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!!

Some on other parts of this forum were quite disparraging of her selection which I personally thought was very unfair.  There is undoubtedly added pressure on her due to her background, parentage and how well known she is.  Let's face it, if one of the others on the team fell off in the water, no one other than those of us watching today would know. If Zara did it, it would probably make the 10 o'clock news - this being the Olympics hosted in Britain


Thought she did brilliantly - well done!!!


----------



## katherinef (30 July 2012)

I have been stupid enough to read the Daily Mail "report"

one of the captions on the photos read  "Zara looked slightly unsteady and nervous and she rode High Kingdom"

FFS

Anyway well done to Zara and Co


----------



## attheponies (30 July 2012)

Agreed! I thought there were some very unnecessary comments on here following her selection but she certainly justified her place (not of course that she needed to). Well done to all the team.


----------



## wildoat (30 July 2012)

Reckon all the GB team did a thoroughly excellent job today, hats off to all of them!


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 July 2012)

katherinef said:



			I have been stupid enough to read the Daily Mail "report"

one of the captions on the photos read  "Zara looked slightly unsteady and nervous and she rode High Kingdom"

FFS

Anyway well done to Zara and Co
		
Click to expand...

Hahah, couldn't imagine anyone looking LESS unsteady or nervous.  She rode it like she stole it!  Coming up to one of the last fences - took a check and WHACK, horse absolutely FLEW the fence.  Yeah, that's unsteady/nervous.


----------



## JPort (31 July 2012)

So proud of Zara! I love it when people prove everyone wrong! I think she comes across as knowledgable, composed and down to earth. Very likeable.


----------



## Jump2It (31 July 2012)

oops hho curse...you posted that just as she smashed a jump down with indecision on a stride...oh well 7 faults is better than 8.....gotta hope for some mistakes from the germans now!


----------

